
Self-taught AI beats doctors at predicting heart attacks - bcaulfield
http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2017/04/self-taught-artificial-intelligence-beats-doctors-predicting-heart-attacks
======
HillaryBriss
> _Using a statistic called AUC (in which a score of 1.0 signifies 100%
> accuracy), the ACC /AHA guidelines hit 0.728. The four new [AI] methods
> ranged from 0.745 to 0.764 ..._

So, a highly trained human, using the officially recommended guidelines, hits
0.728, but software, trained on cold hard data, achieves 0.745 and higher.
Maybe cardiologists should be really worried.

